# Atomic Amplifire ?



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

So after sold all my amps ( still too loud for my new born), I'm back to modeler world.

I listen to few demo and youtube about Amplifire, i really like the small form, sound really nice so far to my ear.

The problem is i can't try before buy, only option for us in Canada here is buy online from USA, with their dollar is so high now, all duty and taxes, will cost me around 900$ can. I can't find any used for sale either...

Anyone had it and how do you like it so far ? 

Mostly I will play at home, I played all kinds of stuff form sparking clean to heavy crunch and smooth sound solo (aka Satriani, Petrucci lead tone)

Thanks in advance


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This might interest you...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/atomic-amplifire.71235/


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Have you tried S-Gear? It is really good and 1/9th the price of the Amplifire assuming you have a non-ancient computer. Sorry to derail the thread if you are only interested in Amplifire, but S-Gear is the first plug in/computer sim I have heard that is as good as the standalone units.

TG


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I never heard of S-gear, i do have a decent computer but need to buy extra good interface to plug my guitar into ?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Find a used Scarlett 2i4 and you're set. I use garage band myself (Mac).


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I second S-Gear suggestion!
There is 15 or 30 days fully featured trial so you can test it thoroughly

hope this help
Sincerely yours
Bojan


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

metallica86 said:


> I never heard of S-gear, i do have a decent computer but need to buy extra good interface to plug my guitar into ?


Here are the details: http://www.scuffhamamps.com/product/s-gear

You need something decent to plug your guitar into, with good drivers and low latency. However, you don't need to spend big cash.

TG


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

Has latency come down recently? I've tried the whole software thing before and it was terrible- too much delay between playing and sound


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks guys, much appreciate the info

But sometime I jam with my buddy at his home, with a drummer as well, so maybe a modeler would be more fit


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2016)

I've spent some hours with the Amplifire and for the size and price it's a pretty excellent little unit. Would totally own one as part of a "back up rig" to my main modeling rig. I think Atomic is doing a nice job with the development of the unit, focusing on the core amp and cabinet sounds and not adding fluff. It pairs well with external pedals as well.

If you're patient and watch the Digital & Modeling for sale section on The Gear Page they do come up for sale and you can save yourself a few hundred bucks. They usually sell for around $500 USD used there.

If you're looking to dip your toes in to modeling I think it's a great place to start for under $1000.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Lots of discussions on the Vguitar forums about modellers: Boss, Line 6...etc. It's synth and modeller centric so it gives a well rounded opinion. 
I own a Boss GP-10 and absolutely love it. Takes a lot of tweaking but it's an amazing tool.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

iaresee said:


> I've spent some hours with the Amplifire and for the size and price it's a pretty excellent little unit. Would totally own one as part of a "back up rig" to my main modeling rig. I think Atomic is doing a nice job with the development of the unit, focusing on the core amp and cabinet sounds and not adding fluff. It pairs well with external pedals as well.
> 
> If you're patient and watch the Digital & Modeling for sale section on The Gear Page they do come up for sale and you can save yourself a few hundred bucks. They usually sell for around $500 USD used there.
> 
> If you're looking to dip your toes in to modeling I think it's a great place to start for under $1000.


Thanks for the link ! will check that forum more often

I tried 11rack, all the boss and Line6 so far, hate Boss for amp sims but their FX are so good (GT1000)

Line 6 have Helix but cost me almost 2000$ ( same as Used AXE FX 2)

11 rack is a bit out date, I owned twice and didn't really like the rack form.

So in the end I think Atomic is only option left for 500-700 mark..

Hope I can grab one soon and report back to you guys..


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2016)

Honestly, the 11R could have been such a great unit if they hadn't skimped on their IR length for cabinet emulation. The amp modeling it is actually pretty good but the IR stuff falls far short of what other units are capable of doing. Pity.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

so true, I really like their Reverb and Delay fx, as well as some amps sims. Still remember I was so excited to open that orange box..

Don't know why Avid give up the 11r, such a great great unit, their clean sounds sound so nice to my ears


----------

